# Shorty Bulls



## pitbullmamanatl

The folowing is from Jamie Sweet's website www.blueriverbullies.com










Here is the ABKC Standard for the Shorty Bull if anyone cares to read it, I am going to keep this about pictures of Shorty Bulls so you can have a better understanding of what they look like. Please believe that once you see one, you will fall in love, and Shorty Bull Fever takes over after that.

Shorty Bull // The American Bully Registry

Shorty Bulls excel at everything they do. 



























Jamie is always taking cute pics of her babies 






























































This is Blue River's The G.O.A.T. (Greatest of All Time) aka Cassius Clay.
He is owned by my bossmandude Bully the Kid and is currently the ABKC's #1 Shorty Bull in the country with over 20 Best of Breed wins.


















Nationals 2013

Hopefully this gives you a better idea of what they look like. Jamie has dedicated most of her life to these dogs and is committed to protecting the breed.

I'll post more pics later tonight and answer any questions. I will post up the weight pull info and Brycap stuff later.


----------



## rocthebully

I've seen these guys on youtube , there crazy athletic for there size , some people say they use these to make the exotics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rocthebully said:


> I've seen these guys on youtube , there crazy athletic for there size , some people say they use these to make the exotics


There is no such thing as an "exotic." Dogs are domesticated thus there is nothing exotic about them. It is a marketing ploy and I choose to not acknowledge those type of dogs. The so called "exotics" are just dogs bred way outside the standard. Nobody really knows what went into them and to be honest I don't give a damn because I will never have anything to do with them.

Those people are funny though saying they don't like show dogs and thats why they went in the direction they did and the next thing you know they trying to have a show with their pop up "registry" looking like a bunch of bunnies hopping around in a circle.....

Meanwhile back at the ranch.........


----------



## DieselsMommie

I can't believe they've been around since I've been born! Wish more ppl knew about them, woulda pointed my cousin in this direction bc his poor pup almost didn't make it with all the health problems he had. To this day I still don't think his boy could go down the stairs bc he's so top heavy. Not to mention, he gets winded by just walking

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DieselsMommie said:


> I can't believe they've been around since I've been born! Wish more ppl knew about them, woulda pointed my cousin in this direction bc his poor pup almost didn't make it with all the health problems he had. To this day I still don't think his boy could go down the stairs bc he's so top heavy. Not to mention, he gets winded by just walking
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They've just gotten popular and well known in the last 2 years in the bully world. I can't wait to get mine! They have some serious personality on them and all individuals.


----------



## DieselsMommie

They are really cute!! Amazing what's out there and nobody knows

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

pitbullmamanatl said:


> There is no such thing as an "exotic." Dogs are domesticated thus there is nothing exotic about them. It is a marketing ploy and I choose to not acknowledge those type of dogs. The so called "exotics" are just dogs bred way outside the standard. Nobody really knows what went into them and to be honest I don't give a damn because I will never have anything to do with them.
> 
> Those people are funny though saying they don't like show dogs and thats why they went in the direction they did and the next thing you know they trying to have a show with their pop up "registry" looking like a bunch of bunnies hopping around in a circle.....
> 
> Meanwhile back at the ranch.........


I feel the exact same way and I wish they would stop calling them exotic bullies and stay far away from from the real bullies.I like the way you think


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rocthebully said:


> I feel the exact same way and I wish they would stop calling them exotic bullies and stay far away from from the real bullies.I like the way you think


lol they started the EBKR or something and the "standard" is freakin' hilarious. I'll find some videos of the "show" they held and you can see what a sideshow that ish was. lololol
Kills me all the crap they talk about show dogs and the fact I have gotten two death threats from "exotic" people and they are vocal about how much they HATE show dogs yet they write a standard (which my 5 yr old could have written better btw) and hold conformation shows.

HILARIOUS!
Whack as hell but if I am pissed off I think about that and CTFU.
Gotta love special people.


----------



## rocthebully

Do you mean Ed Shepards registry the USBR , ya he said he maid that registry so miyagi's pups could get registered


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rocthebully said:


> Do you mean Ed Shepards registry the USBR , ya he said he maid that registry so miyagi's pups could get registered


No, EBKC exotic bully kennel club hon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

I want to see this show video, I am infatuated with those "exotics" and have yet to see one walk..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pookie! said:


> I want to see this show video, I am infatuated with those "exotics" and have yet to see one walk..


I'll find it when i get home its hilarious yet so sad

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

I know what you mean. I feel so terrible when I watch videos of some of those deformed dogs, you can see in their little eyes they want so bad to be a normal dog and run and play but their jacked up little bodies just dont allow it. Just plain cruel no matter how you look at it.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

The shorty bull kind of looks like a cross between a standard Ambully and a Frenchie...  they are cute though for sure!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^^ I was thinking similar. Eb x frenchies or pugs lol





I do like the action shot of the black and whote one though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

There is no pug... 3 kinds of bulldogs were used that is all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Exotic show

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbullmamanatl said:


> There is no pug... 3 kinds of bulldogs were used that is all
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for clearing that up. Guessing off looks gets ya in trouble lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Exotic show......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Exotic show





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

That little tan and whit dog can't even run. Looks like an EB with a long tail. What a mess.

Shorty Bulls are wicked cute. I want one!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

EckoMac said:


> That little tan and whit dog can't even run. Looks like an EB with a long tail. What a mess.
> 
> Shorty Bulls are wicked cute. I want one!


So damn sad girl.... I can't wait until I get mine omg they're precious

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

I will have one one day, oh yes, I will.
I'm so jelly!! I expect pics ASAP!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

EckoMac said:


> I will have one one day, oh yes, I will.
> I'm so jelly!! I expect pics ASAP!


Lol itll be next year, Shanna but don't worry I got you, Ma!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

How much do they run?? And are there any good breeders in Texas?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rocthebully said:


> How much do they run?? And are there any good breeders in Texas?


 The only person who I woul get a SB from is the Queen herself, Jamie Sweet. Other people have nice shorties but mine will come from the creator lol....
There are two lines of Shorties.... Bluck River which is Jamie Sweet and Blue Rock which is Amy Kroggman..... Blue River is far more consistent; however, there are people who have mixes of both.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rocthebully said:


> How much do they run?? And are there any good breeders in Texas?


About 2gs.............


----------



## Ebar

pitbullmamanatl said:


> About 2gs.............


Yeah about that......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

Ya that's what I was thinking , thanx for the info.


----------



## Voodoochild

I see there haven't been a post for a long time here. I wonder why? Anyways I have a Shorty Bull Female who's lines are predominantly Blue River and Connie Thompsons..I love these little representations of the bulldog. Planning to show and hopefully get her BCAP certified by the BBC. Perhaps further down the line if we are successful to breed her.


----------



## EckoMac

Voodoochild said:


> I see there haven't been a post for a long time here. I wonder why? Anyways I have a Shorty Bull Female who's lines are predominantly Blue River and Connie Thompsons..I love these little representations of the bulldog. Planning to show and hopefully get her BCAP certified by the BBC. Perhaps further down the line if we are successful to breed her.


pitbullmamainatl hasn't been on GP in awhile. That's why the thread has been inactive. I know that she has at least one Shorty from Ms. Sweets. Possibly two by now. I'm not sure as I shut down my FB so have been a bit out of touch with her. They are amazing little dogs and I hope to have one myself in a few years.


----------



## Voodoochild

Yes definitely worth securing these mighty mo warriors! You will not be sorry!


----------



## Voodoochild

EckoMac said:


> pitbullmamainatl hasn't been on GP in awhile. That's why the thread has been inactive. I know that she has at least one Shorty from Ms. Sweets. Possibly two by now. I'm not sure as I shut down my FB so have been a bit out of touch with her. They are amazing little dogs and I hope to have one myself in a few years.


Hey EckoMac, 
Did you ever get around to securing a Shorty?


----------



## jttar

Hey Voodoochild!
EckoMac will probably answer after the weekend but in the meantime, click *HERE*.

Joe


----------



## EckoMac

IDK how I missed this. I do have one. He's a year and a half old now. 

New Heritage Bulldog's Mac Gaisgeach call name Geach


----------



## jttar

Love the Geach pictures Mac and he looks happy to see us in the second pic.


----------

